# forum usage question



## dave b (Apr 7, 2007)

I seem to be getting automatically logged out of the forum after some period of down time. A little bit ago, i was posting a reply to the "who are you" thread. By the time i had put the dissertation together and proof read it 20 times, maybe an hour passed (coffee breaks included). I hit post reply, to be taken to the log-in screen. My post was gone. This happened a while back to me also. Why does this happen, and can i do anything to avoid it in the future?

Thanks


----------



## Marco (Apr 7, 2007)

do you have the remember me box checked before you log in?


----------



## dave b (Apr 7, 2007)

Marco said:


> do you have the remember me box checked before you log in?



No. Will that do it? Ill try it. Thanks


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 7, 2007)

Checking "Remember Me" should do it for you.

If you don't have that checked, the forum keeps you logged in for 30 minutes before it cycles and makes you log in again. If you have any more problems, just post.

Another tip: When I know I am going to be posting a novel's worth of content in a thread, I open Word and type my response in there. Then I cut and paste what I want to say into a message window. I have lost really long, well thought out posts twice because I typed it in the message window and hit send, only to have the site produce an error. When I hit the back button, my message is gone. This has only happened for me twice in the entire time the forum has been running, but it was frustrating both times.


----------



## dave b (Apr 7, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> Checking "Remember Me" should do it for you.
> 
> If you don't have that checked, the forum keeps you logged in for 30 minutes before it cycles and makes you log in again. If you have any more problems, just post.
> 
> Another tip: When I know I am going to be posting a novel's worth of content in a thread, I open Word and type my response in there. Then I cut and paste what I want to say into a message window. I have lost really long, well thought out posts twice because I typed it in the message window and hit send, only to have the site produce an error. When I hit the back button, my message is gone. This has only happened for me twice in the entire time the forum has been running, but it was frustrating both times.



Good idea. Ive checked the 'remember me' item. Thanks.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 7, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> ...I have lost really long, well thought out posts twice....



you wrote 'em?...
oke:


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 7, 2007)

likespaphs said:


> you wrote 'em?...
> oke:




BANNED!




Just kidding.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 7, 2007)

do it. i dare ya....
oh, wait a minute. i like this forum...


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 7, 2007)

I can't ban you. Heather would be on my back, and honestly, I don't need another nagging woman in my life.


----------



## Heather (Apr 7, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> Heather would be on my back, and honestly, I don't need another nagging woman in my life.



Me? Nag you? NEVER!


----------



## Hien (Apr 7, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> Checking "Remember Me" should do it for you.
> 
> If you don't have that checked, the forum keeps you logged in for 30 minutes before it cycles and makes you log in again. If you have any more problems, just post.
> 
> Another tip: When I know I am going to be posting a novel's worth of content in a thread, I open Word and type my response in there. Then I cut and paste what I want to say into a message window. I have lost really long, well thought out posts twice because I typed it in the message window and hit send, only to have the site produce an error. When I hit the back button, my message is gone. This has only happened for me twice in the entire time the forum has been running, but it was frustrating both times.


 Now, my nagging thought had an answer, The other day, I was going to post a long "thought out" with less grammar & vocabulary mistakes (since I keep recheck the post) by the time I click submit, I saw the message "you are not allowed to..." 
So I assumed that I was censored. I did not try again


----------



## Heather (Apr 7, 2007)

We don't censor, Hien. It must have been another problem, such as you being logged out. Sorry for the trouble. Make sure that you have the "remember me" box checked when you log in.


----------



## Hien (Apr 7, 2007)

Heather said:


> We don't censor, Hien. It must have been another problem, such as you being logged out. Sorry for the trouble. Make sure that you have the "remember me" box checked when you log in.


 I just realize that after reading the answers, I think I will try to keep the posts really short and not overly ambitious with correct sentences.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 8, 2007)

This has happened to me a couple of times, also, when I've "left" the forum to do some research for a post I was in the process of making. Now when I want to do that, I just finish the post, select and copy it. Then when I get the message that I need to log in, I do, and then just paste my message into the Reply box and post it. Works fine.


----------



## gonewild (Apr 8, 2007)

SlipperFan said:


> This has happened to me a couple of times, also, when I've "left" the forum to do some research for a post I was in the process of making. Now when I want to do that, I just finish the post, select and copy it. Then when I get the message that I need to log in, I do, and then just paste my message into the Reply box and post it. Works fine.



That is what I do every time I write a long post... copy it to the clipboard before submitting it. That way it is saved in case of attack by post gremlins.


----------



## gonewild (Apr 8, 2007)

Hien said:


> I just realize that after reading the answers, I think I will try to keep the posts really short and not overly ambitious with correct sentences.



Don't try to keep your posts short. Always write what you want to say. It is far better to use correct (complete) sentences, always. Incorrectly written English can be very difficult to translate into other languages.

Remember what you write will enable the forum searches to find information. If you don't put in the correct words the information is wasted for future use. The forum administrators are rich and can afford to pay for the storage space. :evil:


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2007)

Hien said:


> Now, my nagging thought had an answer, The other day, I was going to post a long "thought out" with less grammar & vocabulary mistakes (since I keep recheck the post) by the time I click submit, I saw the message "you are not allowed to..."
> So I assumed that I was censored. I did not try again



you get censored for things like klon**** bars...btw i had the oreo klon**** bars earlier today and they were oooo sooo good...mm mm full of oreo goodness


----------



## NYEric (Apr 9, 2007)

Marco said:


> you get censored for things like klon**** bars...btw i had the oreo klon**** bars earlier today and they were oooo sooo good...mm mm full of oreo goodness


*****cat, *****willow, *****foot!!:evil:


----------



## Per (Apr 9, 2007)

"[He's] just proving a point.
You don't have to celebrate it, [Eric]."
~Beanie:evil: 

By the way, **** = "earmuffs" for us kids.


----------

